# What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder)



## Mark OBrien (Mar 11, 2001)

1.8T
3.0
2.7 T
2.8
others ?
Im just curious what I should shop for....thanks


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (Mark OBrien)*

I think you will find that most people in this forum believe the 2.2L 20v turbo (5 cylinder) is the best motor Audi ever made. Of course, every motor has pros and cons.
What are you shopping for? (new car, new project, etc) That will make a good determination of what is "best" for you. 
Given the list of motors below and the pre-stated 4 or 6 cyl requirement, I think the 1.8T is probably the best motor. Of course, thats in the limited range of your list. It is highly tuneable, a large variety of aftermarket bolt-ons are available, it is light and gets good mileage....the 2.7tt is quite unreliable, the 2.8L is pretty gutless in the later cars (especially in 12v form) and well...I don't know much about the 3.0L.
HTH!


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (Haiku Master)*

I'm going to have to go with the 5 cylinders. Even the 10V's have remarkable mod potential and they've been around for a long time.
The 1.8T is an awesome engine and it's quite capable when chipped in the TT, but everybody's got a turbo 4. The V6 is slow, boring and has very little modding potential, save for the S4's 2.7TT. The 5 cylinder is a nice mix. It feels much larger than it really is and has a unique sound, and parts are plentiful and cheap.
Chris


----------



## Mark OBrien (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (Haiku Master)*

I am actually in the market for a new car, and the A4 and A6 seem like a nice replacement for the Jetta....I saw all these different engines when I was looking for cars, and I was curious what you guys thought of them. The 2.7T got me excited but I have heard that its not a good engine.....ughhh decisions decisions


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (Mark OBrien)*

i'll say the best motor is the 5 cyl 20v Turbo altho they no longer make them. The best motor to get for a newer model car would be the 1.8t because it has the biggest aftermarket following.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (MFZERO)*

I'm a die-hard 5 cyl. fan. MC, and AAN forever!
But great mods for the 1.8t, and 2.7tt are plentiful


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (Sepp)*

I agree, the turbo'ed 5 cylinders are legendary







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Take a peak at this video of Nate Stuarts 90qT, only "slightly" modified.








http://www.cs.usm.maine.edu/~s...3.wmv
Right click, save as. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

10vturbo mainly cuz i belive there cheaper to buy and cheaper to repeair/mod and u can get plenty of power outa them


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

The fives are fun... 10 or 20 valve, doesn't matter.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (sirhc)*

Werd! I still enjoy a good romp in my 10V avant.
Chris


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (200HP4dr)*

3.6 32V V8


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Silly_me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silly_me* »_3.6 32V V8























Garbage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Turbo 5cylinder rullezz


----------



## naudi1a (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

i just picked up a 3.6 V8, and love it a heck of a lot more than my 1.8t. although there isn't anything better than a I5t whether it be 10 or 20 valves. V8 A6 best choice with looks and dependabilty, if you do not mind having an auto. recently saw a modded one and almost stained my paints, and that rarely hapens with new cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v_avant (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (best audi motor ?)*

my 02 cents ...
after a 5k, a 10v urq and now a 20v tq, this is the most fun.
also have a (passat) 1.8t, 197 (giac) hp. chipped-tip shifter. good for a modern
engine. lots of bolt-on hardware out there.
but you pays yer money, an takes yer choice...
Enjoy it tho' !!


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (20v_avant)*

i'm gonna have to agree with pretty much everyone in here, the I-5 is the best engine audi ever made.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (Mark OBrien)*

Definately the 5 cylinder engines, both 10V and 20V. I've had Audi's since I was 17, and the 5 cylinder turbos are unbeatable! Back in 1993 I had a 5000csQ with 24 psi and bigger intake and exhaust, and 2 additional injectors, (that's all) and I ran a 12.6 1/4 mile at 113mph. 
My 91 200 is right at 440 hp (for a year and a half now, and 23k HARD, ABUSIVE miles). I even towed a 2000 Ford F250 Quad cab, 4x4, long bed truck with it for over 400 miles! Oh, and while doing that, I still got 14.5 mpg.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: What is the best audi engine....(4 or 6 cylinder) (xdavid)*

xdavid,
tell us what you've done to your 20V!!!


----------

